# Tubeworms/bloodworms



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Has anyone ever used tubeworms/bloodworms to catch sheepies? If so, how would you rate'm? Heard alot about them on east coast sites and thought to ask. Are they available in the P-cola/Navarre area? If so, can they be collected by hand or bought fresh?

Thanks in advance for the assist...

Pcola-born

:usaflag


----------

